# Animal Crossing Switch



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Animal Crossing Switch. Will it happen? What would you like to see; new and returning features. What are your thoughts?!


----------



## mocha. (Jan 15, 2017)

personally, i think there will be an AC game for switch! but from a business perspective, they wouldn't revive the game (welcome amiibo update) just to bring out a new base game a few months later. also with the announcement of splatoon 2 i don't think AC will be their main focus, not this year anyways. maybe 2018! apparently they're doing testings of the gamecube AC which should be interesting!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 15, 2017)

I doubt that a new AC game will come out for Switch this year. My bet is that it will come out either next year, or it will start getting teased next year for a 2019 release. After all, the Welcome Amiibo update just came out. It is making them a lot of money right now, too, so I don't think they're in too much of a hurry. I would love to see many changes for the next instalment! Like a toolbox for tools, even more storage, the ability to place furniture or PWP's in half spaces, ceiling furniture, more villagers, larger town, more personality and interaction for the animals, etc. Just so much to improve on! ^_^


----------



## eastwest (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe not this year but sometime in the future I'd like to think that Animal Crossing will come to the Switch.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't expect anything more than one screenshot at E3 if we are lucky. I do think we will know something before or during the January 2018 direct.


----------



## OkieDokieMochi (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm guessing after Mario Odyssey, that will be the next big title. And since that's coming out around Fall/Winter 2017, we might get AC Switch Spring 2018.


----------



## aschton (Jan 15, 2017)

personally, with the whole pay to play online thing.. i don't think it would be a good thing to get AC on the Switch. might just be a me thing, but it sort of makes what the game is based on a little bit harder to reach, you know? I mean, it's supposed to be like 'make friends with villagers' and stuff, but what about people around you? Will that become obsolete to those who can't afford the online subscription? Or the forums and trading? I feel like they'll do it in a few years time, though. Even though it would be cool, I hope I get more usage out of the game and the forum for a little while longer


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm hoping for a bigger world if there is one on the Switch, it would be really neat if there were different towns or like different "sections" like an industrial part, and a forest part, and like a beach part, etc etc. If they do come out with one on the switch that would pretty much be the selling point for me.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm hoping for a bigger world if there is one on the Switch, it would be really neat if there were different towns or like different "sections" like an industrial part, and a forest part, and like a beach part, etc etc. If they do come out with one on the switch that would pretty much be the selling point for me.



I had that as an idea too. You should also be able to change the types of the districts when you become the president of your 'country' (excluding the town district, which is where the villagers and players live. Also don't worry, despite it being a 'country' it's still not too big and only the town district counts towards a perfect town). Districts include desert district, arctic district, mountainous district, commercial district, industrial district and maybe a few more. Of course it would take around 5 to 10 days for a district to completely change. My idea about becoming president is that you start off as the mayor and work your way up to becoming president (don't worry, it doesn't include any politic crap). This time when you start a new town, you don't get mistaken for the mayor because you ARE the mayor, until you become president of course.


----------



## OkieDokieMochi (Jan 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm hoping for a bigger world if there is one on the Switch, it would be really neat if there were different towns or like different "sections" like an industrial part, and a forest part, and like a beach part, etc etc. If they do come out with one on the switch that would pretty much be the selling point for me.



That'd be really nice!
What I'm hoping for is everything they've put into NL and HHD will be merged together as one were you can also decorate the outside of homes, have schools and other public buildings, as well as still being the mayor and doing public works projects.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 16, 2017)

I really hope Dream Suites return. Maybe more than one player can join in the dream instead of just you? Dunno, just a thought. Also, having it removed when nobody visits (Just like Super Mario Maker... Come on, Nintendo.) needs to stop. NOW!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 16, 2017)

I doubt a new Animal Crossing Switch game will be Nintendo's top priority, considering them just updating New Leaf and working on a bunch of other games they have promised, such as Spla2n, Super Mario Odyssey, and the New Legend of Zelda game. If they were to release a new Animal Crossing installment, I'd guess late 2018 at the earliest. And, again, _if_ they do release a new game, I'd love to see a revival/remake of the first game for the GameCube with bits of New Leaf added in, or maybe even a sequel to New Leaf. Some of the things I'd like to see return are RVs, Main Street, diving and badges, and anything else is just an extra bonus to me.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 16, 2017)

Considering that the Switch has built-in NFC, I wouldn't be surprised if they announced a new AC next year for release in 2019 or maybe even 2020.

And it would be smart of them to allow Amiibo use for a new AC as well. And I dunno if it'd be possible, but some sort of town transfer option would be amazing.


----------



## Celeste13 (Jan 16, 2017)

I would like a deeper level of simulation. I play building games like Planet Coaster, and would like some things to be added. One feature I would like is control of housing density. If you collect, say, modern style Villagers, why not have them live in a skyscraper that fits their personality? Or even recreate Edo (feudal) Japan for the Villagers that like that style?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 17, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I doubt a new Animal Crossing Switch game will be Nintendo's top priority, considering them just updating New Leaf and working on a bunch of other games they have promised, such as Spla2n, Super Mario Odyssey, and the New Legend of Zelda game. If they were to release a new Animal Crossing installment, I'd guess late 2018 at the earliest. And, again, _if_ they do release a new game, I'd love to see a revival/remake of the first game for the GameCube with bits of New Leaf added in, or maybe even a sequel to New Leaf. Some of the things I'd like to see return are RVs, Main Street, diving and badges, and anything else is just an extra bonus to me.



I'd kill to see a remaster of the GameCube game. I just hope they keep the top-down-esque perspective and don't water down the personalities. They can add hats and that would be fine even though they weren't really a thing in the GCN game (viking helmet/princess cone do not count). I just hope they don't make it too different than the original (i.e changing the music to the style of New Leaf. That would probably ruin the atmosphere).


----------



## Corrie (Jan 17, 2017)

Imagine we get another crappy spin off like amiibo festival? Lmao


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree with others - probably not until 2018 minimum. They just put out a major update, so that implies to me that they expect AC fans to keep playing New Leaf for a while longer.

I do want to see a bigger world. New Leaf is great, but the town feels too small. Some people want more than 10 villagers, but honestly I don't think the New Leaf town has room for more than 10. Even 10 can make a town (depending on layout, etc) feel really crowded.

I also one day would like to see an unlimited item inventory. If they want to keep making so many non-reorderable items, they need to let us have room for them.


----------



## Celeste13 (Jan 17, 2017)

I would be okay for more Villagers if they can keep the level of simulation the same or higher. I would rather they have a high level of simulation and less Villagers. I think the detail in HHD has indicated that it can be done to a certain extent.


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh I hope there is a new one! Probably not for a couple years (the Welcome Amiibo update was just last October), but I hope it's as good as New Leaf.

Here's what I'd like in a new AC game:
(new stuff)
- Being able to see what villagers you will start out with when you pick a town to live in. You also get to see the native fruit that will grow there.
- You get to choose where new villagers will have their houses, and we can decorate their 'house land' like in HHA.
- We get more fruits than before, and you can get all of them (besides the native fruit) in town projects.
- We can have more than 10 villagers at a time, meaning we don't have to kick out other villagers already living there.
- We can have up to 5 human characters in the town, and each will have their own li'l 'town'-like area with its own villagers and its own town projects.
- We can actually do JOBS, like barista and gardener and such. The other villagers can do these too.
- There will be more shops, selling specific items to that area.
- Add different areas (4-5 town 'areas', a city, a beach, farm, mall, etc). These areas can have their own shops, each with their own specific items. This allows for more villagers, and expands the game beyond just the single town.
(old stuff)
- Keep the stuff from ACNL, City Folk, and HHA. But expand on it with more interactions, and even more items/town projects.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 17, 2017)

I disagree with the new leaf update meaning switch is far off. I think it was a test to see what people like and what people don't like and how it works in a town.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 17, 2017)

I kinda hope so, but at the same time I really don't.

I kinda have an idea for how it could work. Maybe they could release one, and you could connect it your 3DS town and visit it via the Switch game, allowing you to interact with your 3DS town in full HD, and still have all the new areas and features in a seperate part of the town. Kind of like a _Mario Odyssey_, open-world style game, where your main town from the 3DS is accessible via a gate like in _City Folk_, and everything else is brand new and exclusive to the Switch.

Or maybe they could just continue updating _New Leaf_ with new stuff, which I personally think would be the best option.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

The Switch is going to take SD card-size cartridges, so I wonder if we could transfer data from our New Leaf towns. That would be great if they do that!

I personally would like more New Leaf updates, but I don't see it happening. Heck, I'm surprised we got the update we got as it is because the game is a bit old by now. The reason I don't see it happening is I don't think the 3DS has much more life in it left. The main reason they even added the New Leaf update in the first place was to add amiibo functionality so they could sell more amiibos.


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think so. Maybe for the Wii U??
They just updated New Leaf & yeah! Can't let that go to waste


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 18, 2017)

707 said:


> I don't think so. Maybe for the Wii U??
> They just updated New Leaf & yeah! Can't let that go to waste



They aren't making the Wii U anymore, they certainly aren't going to announce a new game for it.

Only reason Zelda is going to the Wii U is because they announced it years ago.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 19, 2017)

i dont have any real hopes anymore, i dont have faith nintendo is gonna make a new animal crossing anytime soon and will probably do more lazy updates for old games instead of making new ones


----------



## Captain James (Jan 19, 2017)

To be perfectly honest, since Nintendo did not announce animal crossing for the switch, I will be perfectly happy with another New Leaf update.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, there will definitely be a new Animal Crossing game for Switch. Definitely won't be this year, but a definite late 2018/mid 2019 for sure. I think we'll probably get a small announcement sometime this year at least. 

Nintendo is not going to allow their newest handheld to lose one of its highest selling titles. New Leaf did gangbusters on the 3DS and they will want to repeat that with a new Animal Crossing.

Also I keep seeing a lot of "They just updated New Leaf, soooo" which quite frankly is no excuse to not do a Switch game. A lot of what made it to the Welcome Amiibo update was probably meant for the Wii U installment, but came too late in the Wii Us life for them to put it to any use, so they took some of it and put it in New Leaf as an update while Wii U development moved over to Switch.


----------



## cleoquartz (Jan 19, 2017)

I actually really hope the next AC game doesn't come for at least another 2-ish years.
I think people just started playing New Leaf again with new found enthusiasm & sense of community since 2015 or so. The update & all the amiibo cards & sidegames have really already been quite a lot to handle just for a year or so for fans (and our wallets/time).

If anything, for the next couple years, I think AC title would benifit from just updating & giving downloadable treats for New Leaf.
The only things I could think to make it better, would mainly be smaller things.
New Leaf is a kind of old game, but it has managed to age very well & still is just as relevant of a title as it was in 2013 IMO.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 21, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> I keep seeing a lot of "They just updated New Leaf, soooo" which quite frankly is no excuse to not do a Switch game.



I also keep seeing a lot of "Animal Crossing is better on a handheld". Have they even played the GCN game or City Folk? I always felt that playing it on a console was more comfortable since playing it on a handheld meant that you had to carry the entire system around which can make your arms sore after a while. I just find it easier to relax when playing on a console.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 21, 2017)

While I agree with you(and why I am so excited about the Switch with its hybrid capabilities), I do see where the handheld elite are coming from. There's nothing worse than getting hit with a power surge and losing your progress for that session. Something one playing Animal Crossing Switch in console mode won't have to worry about since it'll just drop back into handheld mode if the power goes out.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 22, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> While I agree with you(and why I am so excited about the Switch with its hybrid capabilities), I do see where the handheld elite are coming from. There's nothing worse than getting hit with a power surge and losing your progress for that session. Something one playing Animal Crossing Switch in console mode won't have to worry about since it'll just drop back into handheld mode if the power goes out.



That barely happens with me. Besides, the Switch will not be affected by the power cut since it's technically a handheld (it doesn't plug into a wall socket). If a power cut were to happen, the only thing you'd lose is the TV connection and battery charger. You could still play it like a tablet (though I'd prefer to use a controller).


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 22, 2017)

That's... what I said. If the power goes out, the power going to the dock would be lost and the Switch would be forced to switch back to handheld mode.



> Something one playing Animal Crossing Switch in console mode won't have to worry about since it'll just drop back into handheld mode if the power goes out.



Power surges happen, just because it hasn't happened to you doesn't mean it doesn't. I've had it happen a few times during my years with GCN and City Folk.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 22, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> While I agree with you(and why I am so excited about the Switch with its hybrid capabilities), I do see where the handheld elite are coming from. There's nothing worse than getting hit with a power surge and losing your progress for that session. Something one playing Animal Crossing Switch in console mode won't have to worry about since it'll just drop back into handheld mode if the power goes out.



Ha, power surges. The funny thing is, I'm a big enough gaming nerd that my whole TV setup is actually plugged into a battery backup device. Like, if the power goes out, I could literally keep playing for up to 30 minutes. It's handy so I don't have to worry about losing progress. I'm way more likely to lose progress from my save file getting corrupted randomly.

I prefer AC handheld not because of the power thing, but because it's the kind of game that feels great for pickup and go. It's a game that you can play for as short as a few minutes at a time if you want to. Generally when I boot up a console game, I intend to play for 1 hour+.

That's part of the reason I could never get into Animal Crossing on Gamecube (never played Wii version). Didn't feel like booting up the console for short plays.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah, same here. Got one of those battery packs a few years back when we started experiencing random blackouts. It has been such a lifesaver.


----------



## Paladin Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

Im mostly hoping for the depth of customization we got in HHD having a yard to decorate would give a lot more creativity to houses and villager homes


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2017)

I can definitely see it coming to the Switch, but I don't see it being released until holiday 2018 at the earliest. I'd prefer sooner rather than later, but I'm not going to complain or be annoyed if we don't end up getting in until 2019, or even 2020.

As for features I'd like to see, ever since City Folk and the Wii's weather channel, I've always wanted a way to sync the two up where the game can mimic the current weather forecast for your location. Obviously this would have it's issues, such as people living in places where it never rains not being able to catch weather exclusive bugs/fish so it's probably never going to happen, but there's just something about playing the game, when it's raining both in game, and IRL.

As for other stuff, I would really love them to go back to the concept map for New Leaf and add in a few more things they were planning;







PWP's on the beach, a smaller second island, the main island being more plaza like, rather than just a tiny island, Kappn' having a shack in the town and not just hit boat in the town, a house on the water out in the sea, and a cave off in the distance. I'm sure some of these features were juts aesthetics (such as the cave) but there are still some really cool ideas on there, and I remember seeing this when waiting for New Leaf to come out, and being hyped by all the stuff on the map, but then half of it never made it into the actual game. I'd love for them to revisit some of these concepts and hopefully throw them in the game. My wistful thinking is they were going to add this stuff in, but then decided to cut them because they'd already added enough new content and wanted to save some stuff for the next title


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 23, 2017)

Jake said:


> I would really love them to go back to the concept map for New Leaf and add in a few more things they were planning;



The cave really reminds me of the one seen in the movie, where they use a boat to go inside and 'hunt' for fossils. They should add a cave into the Switch version, definitely.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 23, 2017)

One of my hopes for Animal Crossing Switch is more varied weather effects. Puddles and wind especially. Sure they would be minor, but imagine after a rainfall you're running through town and there's these little reflective puddles of water all over that splash when you run through them. They could also somehow serve as an environment for new bugs or whatever to appear.
 I'd also love to see wind in the game. It could be an early sign that a thunderstorm would be happening in the next hour or so, but could also serve the triggering weather change for autumn where it blows all of the leaves off the trees, creating piles that you can run through.

I want to see some sort of soundscape too. Let us turn off the BGM and just have the rustling of wind through leaves and songbirds off in the distance.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

I sure hope so, it's the only thing that will get me to buy a Switch. Just as NL was the one thing that got me to buy a 3DS. I'm hoping for larger towns similar to Population Growing's size except without the acre system. I know it's very unlikely to happen but I'd love for Nintendo to bring back the rude/grumpy villagers instead of the watered down happy-go-lucky personalities they have in New Leaf. A lot of complaints I had with NL were alleviated with the Amiibo update so as long as many of those features make it to the next main title I'll be pretty happy with whatever they come up with.


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 27, 2017)

To place hats in the room without it displayed on a mannequin head.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 27, 2017)

Unlimited mannequins would be nice.

A new species to donate, sell or display in homes. (Birds, or reptiles like snakes,  lizards, etc. )

Tons more pattern space.

I would love to get more bathroom and kitchen items. They could add pieces to certain sets.(  Example, lovely bathroom items, like a bathtub, sink, mirror or cabinet, etc ).


----------

